# Tolland, CT - wTB, fisher or western push plates and wiring



## kj330 (Feb 11, 2009)

2013 ram 1500 4x4 sport. What’s out there???


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Do you already have a plow(s)? If not, are you aware that there are three different possible wiring setups for either of those brands, so buying the pieces before buying the plow is not wise. On the western side, there are also two different mount types


----------



## kj330 (Feb 11, 2009)

The only two plows that I can run on that truck are the Fisher HT or the western HTS. Sorry I should of specified. I can get either in like new condition for cheap.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

If still looking for a plow, I do have a Fisher 7.5 plows and wiring

If interested send me a PM


----------



## kj330 (Feb 11, 2009)

Still looking


----------

